# EPC and ESP light on at the same time, what does this mean?



## GoLfUnV (Oct 30, 2003)

The car is 06 GLI MT
On my way back home tonight, once i got of the hwy, the "EPC" and "ESP" Lights came on.
I pulled over turned the car off and back on, but all that did was add "Check Engine" light to the mix.
I did notice the car lost power, so what did i **** up?
Thanks,
Nedim


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

my ESP light came on when my MAF failed.

i think its your car's way of telling you it's in limp mode and you need to take it easy until you fix it.


----------



## GoLfUnV (Oct 30, 2003)

thanks for the reply, in this case it was ESP, EPC and Check Engine lights. So has anyone had this happen to their car? f so what was required to get the problem fixed?


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

get it scanned to see what the problem is first.


----------



## ryanvw (Feb 27, 2002)

had that same problem with my 06 audi had to get software update at the dealer to fix it! there is a TSB for it!


----------



## RUbbish (May 7, 2007)

Just had the same problem happen to me on my way back home. 

EPC, and ESP went on while driving on the highway. At a stop, turned the car off and then turned it back on and then the CEL is now also on.

I've gotta get home and grab my vag-com to get it scanned.... I'll post back with my symptoms once i get it scanned.


----------



## wazzap1101 (May 1, 2009)

usually means limp mode...

Lasst time I had that combo of lights, my throttle body crapped out. But yea, the best thing you can do is get a hold of a vag-com and run a quick scan to see whats up.


----------



## RUbbish (May 7, 2007)

Well, drove the car back home to get the vag-com... and i guess the crappy not real cable that i have is not compatible with my car (worked with my mk4)

Anyways... driving it home, i noticed that the EPC light went off. Re-gained full power of the car.
Leaving my house, as i drove off the ESP light went off. Now all that is left is the CEL... Going to try to grab a generic scanner to pull up the CEL


----------



## GoLfUnV (Oct 30, 2003)

RUbbish said:


> Well, drove the car back home to get the vag-com... and i guess the crappy not real cable that i have is not compatible with my car (worked with my mk4)
> 
> Anyways... driving it home, i noticed that the EPC light went off. Re-gained full power of the car.
> Leaving my house, as i drove off the ESP light went off. Now all that is left is the CEL... Going to try to grab a generic scanner to pull up the CEL


You will get throttle angle position sensor code, and if it hasn't happened already you will go back into the limp mode again shortly. I left the car with my father in law, he is a mechanic (general, not vw or audi specific), i am going out of town in the morning, hopefully he will figure out what is wrong and fix it by the time i get back.


----------



## RUbbish (May 7, 2007)

Ok, well you're right about the cel. Here is what came up. 

1 Fault Found:

000546 - Angle Sensor 2 for Throttle (G188): Signal Too Low 
P0222 - 002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100010
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 79038 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 03:44:28

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 3999 /min
Load: 84.3 %
 Speed: 80.0 km/h
Temperature: 78.0°C
Temperature: 24.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 1000.0 mbar
Voltage: 14.224 V

Car has been running fine the past few days, running strong without any problems....


----------



## karmic (Jan 11, 2010)

*Same issue*

I have the same issue. Mine is a 2006 A3 2.0T. ESP, EPC and CEL all turned on. Car revs as if gas flow is blocked. 

What is this issue and do you have the link to the TSB? Car is out of warranty (55kmiles), so any idea on how much would it cost to fix?


Thanks!!


----------



## RUbbish (May 7, 2007)

^

I posted the problem above. Basically a bad throttle body if iam not mistaken. 

But i haven't had any problems since, put on about 4K on the car since then.


----------



## karmic (Jan 11, 2010)

Thanks. Any idea on how much it might cost?


----------



## jhines_06gli (Feb 3, 2006)

If you have recently had the P1 coil replacement recall done, check to make sure all coils are pushed completely down into holes.

Also, there is a TSB for too much strain on the wires as they make that harsh turn into the throttle body connector. My car had same issue and so have several here through the shop and rewiring throttle body connector with new connector end seems to fix them. Mine was done 6 months ago and been good ever since.
-J. Hines


----------



## karmic (Jan 11, 2010)

*Thank you*

Thank you for the reply. Will post my findings soon.


----------



## RUbbish (May 7, 2007)

jhines_06gli said:


> If you have recently had the P1 coil replacement recall done, check to make sure all coils are pushed completely down into holes.
> 
> Also, there is a TSB for too much strain on the wires as they make that harsh turn into the throttle body connector. My car had same issue and so have several here through the shop and rewiring throttle body connector with new connector end seems to fix them. Mine was done 6 months ago and been good ever since.
> -J. Hines


Just as an update on this issue for myself.

I had the throttle body wiring replaced, then a week later to my despise on my way back from a 5hr drive the issues came back. 

Its going back to the dealership to be looked at once again.


----------



## GoLfUnV (Oct 30, 2003)

jhines_06gli said:


> If you have recently had the P1 coil replacement recall done, check to make sure all coils are pushed completely down into holes.
> -J. Hines


 Sorry for a late update, but my coils were not pushed in all the way. 
another update is that at 56K my HFPP started to go, so i just traded in the car for '10 GTI:thumbup:


----------



## RUbbish (May 7, 2007)

RUbbish said:


> Just as an update on this issue for myself.
> 
> I had the throttle body wiring replaced, then a week later to my despise on my way back from a 5hr drive the issues came back.
> 
> Its going back to the dealership to be looked at once again.


 As for my issue, a new TB seemed to have resolve the problem. No problems since.


----------

